# ALDI Deals Southern Ireland



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Saw this today, picked up a few bits... Thought it might interest someone:thumb:

http://www.aldi.ie/ie/html/offers/offers_week21Thursday10.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Lad think am a bit too old for the playhouse with sand pit


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

By your smartarse reply I'd say you're probably not...

Have a look down the page for hose, spray bottles, 5L pressure sprayers, spray guns etc...


----------

